# When is USB not USB? When it's an Apple USB Extension Cable!



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Hard to believe, but true,

I just tried to replace my Apple keyboard with a Macally one. No go the easy way.
The USB extension cable from Apple won't mate with the standard USB connector on the Macally keyboard or for that matter with any standard USB connector the way I see it.
Apple decided to add a small ridge at the centre of their extension cable connector; the Apple USB plug on the keyboard has a corresponding slot in the centre to mate, but the Macally keyboard USB plug does not.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's a total pain isn't it. 
If you are not in a hurry we'll swap you by mail.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the offer, MacDoc.

With the Macally keyboard I don't really need the extension cable, the cable that came with the keyboard is quite long. It would have just saved me crawling under my desk and in the back to switch cables.

I couldn't believe Apple would pull a stunt like that - took me a few minutes to figure out what was going on when I couldn't plug the cable in...so being rather annoyed, I though I'd post this tidbit of information


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

yeah, I remember finding that out when I tried to use the 'extention' cable for a USB key (its wide so difficult to plug into the rear of a G4) but no go. Sad as the keyboard for it died and had to be replaced...need to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## thejst (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah this pissed me off a while back too...I have two of the things- totally useless to me.

Macdoc, want to trade them?

James


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sure - people always forget the damn things when they trade and we're short then.
email me.


----------

